# Boat input for Virginia



## Weaselrunner (Apr 16, 2021)

Not trying to start a ford vs Chevy fight so here goes. In the not too distant future, my wife and myself are talking about getting a boat. We both have been on em and fished from em (friends have mainly owned bow riders)but never owned one. This would be for fishing on the york river down to the mouth, around the hrbt, closer to shore, maybe on the James river,etc and for just tooling around. No more than about 20' and outboard. Mention saltwater and some sites push the center consoles, 25 ft plus length and blue water. Mention close in and you get shallow draft and trolling motors.
I know what we have been on but looking for others input. But being on a friends boat vs buying one is a little different.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

A lot to consider. 
Trailer it ? or slip ?
Just 2 of you ? family ? friends ?
There is no "one" that can do it all without many compromises.


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

whatever you get just take care of it.


----------



## Weaselrunner (Apr 16, 2021)

Trailer. Mainly 2 people. 4 people would be the max. Just trying to weigh options with real people not a dealer pushing something.🥴

Had a friend that would run his 16 ft lake boat in saltwater and not clean or flush it afterwards. I saw the results of not taking care.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Look for a modified v bottom. Like a privateer or c-hawk. Will give you the best of both worlds for shallow water and the bay. A center console will give the best resale over something like a dual console/bow rider . And outboard will be the easiest maintenance.


----------



## Weaselrunner (Apr 16, 2021)

Benji said:


> Look for a modified v bottom. Like a privateer or c-hawk. Will give you the best of both worlds for shallow water and the bay. A center console will give the best resale over something like a dual console/bow rider . And outboard will be the easiest maintenance.


Thank you so much. That's along the lines of info I'm looking for.


----------



## beechtym (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm basically looking for the same thing. Sea Hunt Triton 21' is my fav so far. I've had a 21' cuddy and I know a center console is a better fishing platform.


----------

